# Making of a knife.



## Voodoo (Oct 31, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9phlDH4h-eU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9phlDH4h-eU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

Very cool and beautiful work. Craftsmanship like this is on the out unfortunately, but beautiful work anyway.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 31, 2009)

I've gotten to watch a few master knife makers at work...  I want to learn how to make knives from one of them...  I just need to be closer geographically.

I love watching raw amterials take shape and their personalities (yes knives have personalities) come out.

Nice vid Voodoo.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool Vid.  

Old school knife making is very interesting. But, it really hasn't changed.

Notice he gave him a coin also. ;)


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeh, my stepdad gave me my first knife when I was a kid. He did the same thing to me but instead of a silver coin he asked for a penny.


----------



## Voodoo (Oct 31, 2009)

*Japanese Sword Making (Forging)*

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0DwAWut3b8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/R0DwAWut3b8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

I have always been fascinated by the making of all kinds of knives and swords. But the Japanese Sword has always been at the top of my list. I agree they do have their own personality....thats all hand made knives and swords.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 31, 2009)

I've heard the tradition of "paying" with coin for any gifted knife all my life.  I myself have forked over a copper or two.  Does anyone have any idea the origin of this practice???

Of course they have personalities.  How can anything that requires all four elements; ore from the earth, the fire of the forge, the air to feed the flame and the water to quench the metal, PLUS the spirit of the maker, how can such a thing not have a personality?


----------



## Headshot (Nov 1, 2009)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Of course they have personalities.  How can anything that requires all four elements; ore from the earth, the fire of the forge, the air to feed the flame and the water to quench the metal, PLUS the spirit of the maker, how can such a thing not have a personality?



You need to lay off the peyote.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2009)

One cannot gift an edged tool, due to the personality of the tool, it has a 'mean streak' and could cut the bonds of friendship - thus an edged tool (knives, swords, scissors, etc.) are exchanged for a coin and cannot therefore be 'a gift'.

This is a very old belief, I don't know the origins, but that is the reasoning.


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2009)

It is just a tool, like a ratchet or hammer or pistol or whatever. They can be very pretty tools with exquisite detail and craftmanship, but they are still tools.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 1, 2009)

My knife is a happy knife. It's name is Lars. :)


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> It is just a tool, like a ratchet or hammer or pistol or whatever. They can be very pretty tools with exquisite detail and craftmanship, but they are still tools.


 
You are a heathen.  And cheap too...


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 1, 2009)

x SF med said:


> You are a heathen.  And cheap too...



He probably has hecho in China stamped on his butt too.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2009)

Nah, it's hecho on Mars...  he's actually Marvin the Martian.


----------



## pardus (Nov 1, 2009)

x SF med said:


> One cannot gift an edged tool, due to the personality of the tool, it has a 'mean streak' and could cut the bonds of friendship - thus an edged tool (knives, swords, scissors, etc.) are exchanged for a coin and cannot therefore be 'a gift'.
> 
> This is a very old belief, I don't know the origins, but that is the reasoning.



I didn't know about this, interesting.

You are correct about the personalities, I have one knife that is a real wanker, I call it 'x SF'


----------



## AWP (Nov 1, 2009)

x SF med said:


> You are a heathen.  And cheap too...



Is any of this supposed to be a slight?


----------



## x SF med (Nov 1, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Is any of this supposed to be a slight?


 
How can the truth be a slight?  C'mon....  grow a thicker skin.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 11, 2009)

Free, don't you have a baby rattle to be playing with?

:)


I know one knifemaker I'd like to watch.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> Free, don't you have a baby rattle to be playing with?
> 
> :)
> 
> ...


 

I can guarantee that it made it into the care package marked as a gift from RP...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh, I know it got there... I'm just wondering why he doesn't have a Shemagh wrapped video of him using it to call staff meetings to order.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> Oh, I know it got there... I'm just wondering why he doesn't have a Shemagh wrapped video of him using it to call staff meetings to order.


 
I don't think it came with instructions, he may not have been able to remove it from the packaging... :doh:


----------



## AWP (Nov 11, 2009)

You two are funny.....

The rattle is still in the box, I haven't found a use for it at our staff meetings, but it wouldn't surprise anyone at this point I think. The last two weeks have seen me reference concentration camps, male ejaculation, racial profiling, and derogatory comments towards a dozen or more field-grade officers.

The rattle at this point probably wouldn't get much notice.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> You two are funny.....
> 
> The rattle is still in the box, I haven't found a use for it at our staff meetings, but it wouldn't surprise anyone at this point I think. The last two weeks have seen me reference concentration camps, male ejaculation, racial profiling, and derogatory comments towards a dozen or more field-grade officers.
> 
> The rattle at this point probably wouldn't get much notice.


 
So, you've been polite, you must be staying on your meds...  I think you need to make sure you bring Rufus and TJ to the next staff meeting and use little squeaky voices for them to make points during the meeting...


----------



## AWP (Nov 12, 2009)

x SF med said:


> So, you've been polite, you must be staying on your meds...  I think you need to make sure you bring Rufus and TJ to the next staff meeting and use little squeaky voices for them to make points during the meeting...



I've been dared to use "smurf" in my briefs: verb, adjective, noun, whatever.

I still couldn't surpass what I witnessed 7-8 months ago from a 1LT:

"Major 'Tyrone' (name goes here) got his black ass up and rolled out to (insert location here)."

Even I have boundaries.....I'll figure out what to do with the rattle. I owe it to you and RP.


----------



## Pete S (Nov 12, 2009)

Very cool.
One day I'd like to go though the whole process from bog iron smelting 

http://www.hurstwic.org/history/articles/manufacturing/text/bog_iron.htm

to carving the handle.
All in the old tyme why.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 12, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> I've been dared to use "smurf" in my briefs: verb, adjective, noun, whatever.
> 
> I still couldn't surpass what I witnessed 7-8 months ago from a 1LT:
> 
> ...


 
Wear a loin cloth, paint your face, bring Rufus and TJ and some of the other toys as totems, get some chicken bones from the Dfac to go with the rattle and go to the staff meeting as a shaman...

That might work, no?


----------

